# First tractor, Kuboto B3030HSD ?



## sibleydr (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been driving around kicking tires, haven't done a lot of research yet on my own, but I cam across a B3030HSD, 2008 with 53 hours on it at a dealership and asking price of $15,9000, FEL is the only option on it. Very nice looking rig. Any opinions on the price or general comments about Kuboto or B3030's?


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

sibleydr said:


> I have been driving around kicking tires, haven't done a lot of research yet on my own, but I cam across a B3030HSD, 2008 with 53 hours on it at a dealership and asking price of $15,9000, FEL is the only option on it. Very nice looking rig. Any opinions on the price or general comments about Kuboto or B3030's?


Can't coment on the price but the B3030 is one of the best Kubota makes. It is considered one of there full featured machines. You will come to apprecate having things like position control 3pt and many other features left off of there lesser models. I'd say unless you find the price out of line go for it.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum sibleydr, I reckon that Evanedward is on the mark with his comments. seems good for a late model Kubota.
I guess you need to ask about after sales service and costs etc.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

B series won't let you down
16K w/little more $$'s should put you in L series w/FEL also better warrenty,thats if L won't be to big...yep tractor home work one can really rub the ole head.


----------

